# HP "www.xtreme-bikesports.com" ist jetzt online !



## Michelin (19. November 2006)

Hallo,

unsere Homepage "www.xtreme-bikesports.com" ist jetzt endlich online !

Wir suchen noch ein paar Leute die auf unsere Homepage ein paar gute Bilder uploaden - einfach unter www.xtreme-bikesports.com registrieren und eine eigene Gallerie mit 512 KB Speicherplatz kostenlos bekommen.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. November 2006)

deeere michl!!!
schöne grüße vom otti!!!

schön gebastelt, eure seite!
wird zeit, dass der gips runterkommt und ich wieder fahrn kann...!
bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (19. November 2006)

Michelin" data-source="post: 3198294"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Michelin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> unsere Homepage "www.xtreme-bikesports.com" ist jetzt endlich online !
> 
> Wir suchen noch ein paar Leute die auf unsere Homepage ein paar gute Bilder uploaden - einfach unter www.xtreme-bikesports.com registrieren und eine eigene Gallerie mit 512 KB Speicherplatz kostenlos bekommen.



512kB? Soll man auf den Bildern auch was erkennen können oder nur maximal 5-6 Stück dort einstellen?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## shockbox (20. November 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> 512kB? Soll man auf den Bildern auch was erkennen können oder nur maximal 5-6 Stück dort einstellen?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan




Hallo Stefan,

unsere Bilder sind 640x480 und ca. 70 bis 100 KB groß und auf diesen erkennt man was, kannst ja mal ein paar Bilder hochstellen und testen ob man was erkennt.  

mfg

chris


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. November 2006)

shockbox schrieb:


> 70 bis 100 KB groß



dann hat mal also tatsächlich nur Platz für 5 - 6 Bilder.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## shockbox (20. November 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> dann hat mal also tatsächlich nur Platz für 5 - 6 Bilder.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



hallo nochmal,

ja im Moment schon, aber die 512 KB ist ja nur für deine private Usergallery gedacht. Wenn du richtig krasse/coole Fotos hast kannst du Sie auch uns direkt  per E-Mail senden (an: [email protected]). Dann nehmen wir deine Fotos auch in ein öffentliches Album auf. (wie z.B. Bike, Bikepark, usw.)

mfg

chris


----------

